# Branson Area Appreciation Days



## ace2000 (Apr 1, 2008)

For the Branson "local" types...

Branson Area Appreciation Days 

Andy Williams/Entertainers      $5    April 4 - 12
Six                                     $6    Mar 28 - April 12
Hughes Bros                         $10  Mar 28 - Apr 11

Probably others, but that's all I see for now.


----------



## JLB (Apr 1, 2008)

There's lots of em right now, too many to do em all.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 2, 2008)

JLB said:


> There's lots of em right now, too many to do em all.



JLB - if you check any of them out, let us know what you think...  

I went to the Dixie Stampede last weekend ($20), and it was a great show!  Hasn't changed a whole lot since the last one I went to (10 years ago).   The standard cost is $55, which includes a meal... kind of pricey, but good entertainment.


----------



## JLB (Apr 2, 2008)

Presley's was good.

Breaking Up is Hard To Do was not.

IMHO


----------



## Branson Show News (Sep 19, 2008)

*RedHead Express Free Branson Area Appreciation Show*

*New Branson Show Features The Redhead Express! *THE WALKER FAMILY aka The RedHead Express are equally at home playing straight forward bluegrass as they are playing their own unique renditions of old timey mountain music and gospel. See The RedHead Express perform live at the Circle B Chuckwagon Theatre in Branson, Missouri at 8:00 P.M. Monday through Saturday! 

Residents of Taney, Stone and Christian counties in Missouri are invited to The RedHead Express FREE area appreciation show now through September 30, 2008 at the Circle B Chuckwagon Theatre! Please make your FREE RedHead Express ticket reservations in advance by calling the Circle B Chuckwagon Theatre box office at 417-336-1828. 

This wholesome family showcases their four young daughters’ beautiful harmonies, original songs, and  musical maturity while mom and dad add vocal depth, backup, and guidance to the ensemble. The RedHead Express Has Arrived in Branson! Three talented young boys round out the Walker family band. Audiences are wowed by the energy, maturity and skill level of this young family. It’s fun to watch instruments change hands as the girls take turns on lead instrumentals, and just watching a family interact on stage is a rich, rewarding experience. Now you can spend an evening with the Walker family at the Circle B Chuckwagon Theatre in Branson, Missouri Monday through Saturday at 8:00 P.M. for The RedHead Express show! 

This is a great Branson show for the whole family to see. Experience The RedHead Express as the Walker family recreates their journey from Alaska to Branson showcasing their story, talent, music and comedy. *To make FREE area appreciation show reservations contact the Circle B Chuckwagon Theatre box office at 417-336-1828!*


----------

